# проблема с русскими именами файлов на монтируемом раз

## Silva715

У меня проблема примонтировать Windows раздел - неправильное отображение русских именю

Перепробовал кажеться полсотни опций команды mount:  и iocharset и codepage - кучу различных комбинаций -недобился успеха((

Подскажите ченить плз/

----------

## Silva715

KDE не позволяет у себя в настройках поставить переключатель раскладки клавиатуры на привычные клавиши SHIFT+Ctrl

кто с такой проблемой справился???

----------

## mango123

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> У меня проблема примонтировать Windows раздел - неправильное отображение русских именю
> 
> Перепробовал кажеться полсотни опций команды mount:  и iocharset и codepage - кучу различных комбинаций -недобился успеха((
> 
> Подскажите ченить плз/

 

mount /dev/виндовый_раздел /mnt/win_c -o nls=koi8-r -t ntfs

----------

## ArtSh

Если поискать в интернете, то можно найти несколько способов решения проблем с переключением раскладки:

1. комбинация клавиш нужно набирать как Shift+Ctrl а не наоборот. (У меня не получилось)

2. поставить галку "Использовать переключатели xkb" и выбрать там нужный

3. установить всё в xorg.conf и поставить kkbswitch

----------

## Silva715

 *mango123 wrote:*   

>  *Silva715 wrote:*   У меня проблема примонтировать Windows раздел - неправильное отображение русских именю
> 
> Перепробовал кажеться полсотни опций команды mount:  и iocharset и codepage - кучу различных комбинаций -недобился успеха((
> 
> Подскажите ченить плз/ 
> ...

 

У меня vfat'вый раздел под винду наверно поэтому неполучается у меня вот так сделать((

Как быть??

----------

## Silva715

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> Если поискать в интернете, то можно найти несколько способов решения проблем с переключением раскладки:
> 
> 1. комбинация клавиш нужно набирать как Shift+Ctrl а не наоборот. (У меня не получилось)
> 
> 2. поставить галку "Использовать переключатели xkb" и выбрать там нужный
> ...

 

Спасибо))) я разобрался - надо сначало выполнить твой пункт 2 - а потом уже выполняеться твой пункт 1 )))

----------

## viy

На будущее --- постить 2 разных вопроса в одну тему является оч. плохим тоном.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*    *Silva715 wrote:*   У меня проблема примонтировать Windows раздел - неправильное отображение русских именю
> 
> Перепробовал кажеться полсотни опций команды mount:  и iocharset и codepage - кучу различных комбинаций -недобился успеха((
> 
> Подскажите ченить плз/ 
> ...

 

Опция -t это тип файловой системы. Для твоего случая используй -t vfat. И почитай man mount

----------

## akam

я с такими опциями монтирую:

```
iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=866,noatime,user,rw,quiet,fmask=644,dmask=755
```

----------

## mango123

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*    *Silva715 wrote:*   У меня проблема примонтировать Windows раздел - неправильное отображение русских именю
> 
> Перепробовал кажеться полсотни опций команды mount:  и iocharset и codepage - кучу различных комбинаций -недобился успеха((
> 
> Подскажите ченить плз/ 
> ...

 

Вот были такие строчки в моём старом /etc/fstab

```
/dev/hdc1 /mnt/win_c vfat showexec,iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=866,umask=0 0 0

/dev/hdc5 /mnt/win_d vfat showexec,iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=866,umask=0 0 0

/dev/hdc6 /mnt/win_e vfat showexec,iocharset=koi8-r,codepage=866,umask=0 0 0
```

----------

## Silva715

 *mango123 wrote:*   

>  *Silva715 wrote:*    *mango123 wrote:*    *Silva715 wrote:*   У меня проблема примонтировать Windows раздел - неправильное отображение русских именю
> 
> Перепробовал кажеться полсотни опций команды mount:  и iocharset и codepage - кучу различных комбинаций -недобился успеха((
> 
> Подскажите ченить плз/ 
> ...

 

Да неполучаеться с этим нечего,  ядро вроде скомпилировано с поддержной кодировок в файловых системах. запарился уже(( сколько раз все намально и тут чета непонятное совсем(( я че тока не делал и локализировал систему по всякому и уже наверно все кодировки и кодовые страницы при монтировании перепробовал((((((((

----------

## akam

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> Да неполучаеться с этим нечего,  ядро вроде скомпилировано с поддержной кодировок в файловых системах. запарился уже(( сколько раз все намально и тут чета непонятное совсем(( я че тока не делал и локализировал систему по всякому и уже наверно все кодировки и кодовые страницы при монтировании перепробовал((((((((

 

но как-то же система ругается?

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Покажи конфигурацию ядра на счет поддержки файловых систем и кодировок

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> Да неполучаеться с этим нечего,  ядро вроде скомпилировано с поддержной кодировок в файловых системах. 

 

Сами кодировки не забыл? Покажи вывод:

```
cat .config | grep CONFIG_NLS_ | grep -v "^#"
```

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

у меня всегда так в KOI8-R работало 

/dev/hda4		/home/data	ntfs		auto,nls=koi8-r,umask=000				0 1

----------

## Silva715

Перекомпилил ядро - с темже конфигурационным файлом, теперь нормально читает имена в файловых системах  ; )

может ошибка какая была при предыдушей компиляции ядра.

----------

